# How do I know if I have a heat pump system?



## Chris (Jan 25, 2017)

On the house I bought in Idaho my heater looks like any normal gas forced air unit but it is electric but I am not sure if it is an electric furnace or a heat pump? The fused were pulled from the condensor outside before winter, my house has been staying warm just fine and when we are there the heat runs like I think it should. Only problem is I am getting 350 dollar electric bills and I don't even live there yet. Nothing on but three LED light bulbs and the heater set to 50. When I bought the house part of the paperwork was the old owners last two years of electric bills since everything is electric. Not once did they ever go over 200 bucks on their heaviest use. I am baffled.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

Is there a wood burning fireplace in the house?


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2017)

Two of them


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

So they never used the furnace.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 25, 2017)

chances are in CA you have a heat pump, the electric heat coils are for supplemental heating for when the heat pump is not providing sufficient heat.
Plug the fuses back in and set the t-stat to heat and then go outside and see if the condensor is running or you could google the make/model number from the air handler inside and it will tell you what you have.
Also, if you see and orange wire behind your t-stat, this is for the reversing valve on the condesning unit which is on a heat pump system.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

kok328 said:


> chances are in CA you have a heat pump, the electric heat coils are for supplemental heating for when the heat pump is not providing sufficient heat.
> Plug the fuses back in and set the t-stat to heat and then go outside and see if the condensor is running or you could google the make/model number from the air handler inside and it will tell you what you have.
> Also, if you see and orange wire behind your t-stat, this is for the reversing valve on the condesning unit which is on a heat pump system.



The house is in Idaho


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2017)

I called my neighbor up there and he is going to put the fuses back in. I didn't hear the pump running when I was working on the thermostat but I have also heard that below 20 the heat pump stops working and the heating coils take over because the pump is inefficient below 20?


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm hoping that it is a heat pump and that was my issue otherwise I'll be chasing an issue from 900 miles away


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

Chris said:


> I'm hoping that it is a heat pump and that was my issue otherwise I'll be chasing an issue from 900 miles away



The bottom fell out of the water tank so water is running and it keeps heating.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

I have the well power shut off and breakers are also off for the water heaters. Only thing left on was the two fridges the oven has power and the microwave


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

And if you used that much power in San Diego the bill would be x 3
https://www.idahopower.com/AboutUs/RatesRegulatory/Rankings/default.cfm


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

Used 2901 kwh 

I would have to file bankruptcy here in California


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

Life will be so much easier in the country.:hide:


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

Life would be easier if I quit my job and lived under a rock


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

Moving from a 38.8 million people population to a 1.6 million person population. That's 37 million less people in my neighborhood.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

You see pictures of cave men in some kind of animal skin, hmm go hunt Buffalo with a rock.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

No buffalo, just dinosaurs


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

big rocks..........


----------

